# help. my gerbils ear is bleeding



## gerbil.mum (Jun 18, 2010)

my 6 month old gerbils ear keeps bleeding, we can't get to a vet until tomorrow morning,
i've bathed it a couple of times, its stopped bleeding but then she scratches it and it starts again, does anyone have an idea of what i can do to help her overnight?


----------

